# El Nino for US



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm there's already an El Nino thread around here somewhere but I'm fucked if I can find it? Anyway:

NOAA: Strong El Niño sets the stage for 2015-2016 winter weather


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/181834-godzilla-el-ni-o-thread.html


But any possibly snowy weather thread is a good thread.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

What does an El-nino usually mean for Japan and its snow?


----------



## FrontRange (Oct 15, 2015)

5-10" for Winter Park tomorrow.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Tubby Beaver said:


> What does an El-nino usually mean for Japan and its snow?


I don't believe anything, its more or less considered for the western US.
Aka Japan will get fucked on with snow like usual


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/181834-godzilla-el-ni-o-thread.html


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Alpine Duke said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/181834-godzilla-el-ni-o-thread.html


How are things looking for you guys this year Duke? I've been watching your temps up there with interest and you guys are running WARM. Hope you all dont get skunked.... though since next year should be a La Nina year you will get yours next year.... Hopefully I am up there to enjoy it


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

powderjunkie said:


> How are things looking for you guys this year Duke? I've been watching your temps up there with interest and you guys are running WARM. Hope you all dont get skunked.... though since next year should be a La Nina year you will get yours next year.... Hopefully I am up there to enjoy it


We are definitely in the "bad" El Nino area. One thing about it, with Targhee getting 400-500 inches on a normal year; a "bad" year is still 200-300. :jumping1: However, the small place I ride on weekday evenings, Kelly Canyon, is likely not going to do well Glad we have both! And, for a "powderjunkie like yourself, the 'Ghee will always have something to offer:hairy: You won't regret it. (for anyone else reading this please ignore the part about Targhee and go to Jackson instead! Move along, nothing to see at the 'Ghee  ) :snowboard1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alpine Duke said:


> We are definitely in the "bad" El Nino area. One thing about it, with Targhee getting 400-500 inches on a normal year; a "bad" year is still 200-300. :jumping1: However, the small place I ride on weekday evenings, Kelly Canyon, is likely not going to do well Glad we have both! And, for a "powderjunkie like yourself, the 'Ghee will always have something to offer:hairy: You won't regret it. (for anyone else reading this please ignore the part about Targhee and go to Jackson instead! Move along, nothing to see at the 'Ghee  ) :snowboard1:


Easy there, talk to us on Hood about how our 500" a year means even a bad year is good. Thought that was true until last season.....


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

lab49232 said:


> Easy there, talk to us on Hood about how our 500" a year means even a bad year is good. Thought that was true until last season.....


I hear ya! And yes...if we go down to SEVENTEEN PERCENT of normal like you did.....would be a bad year indeed!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Tubby Beaver said:


> What does an El-nino usually mean for Japan and its snow?


In a word.... Snow.
In somewhat more detail
Nagano/Niigata = average to above average
Northern Honshu = above average
SW Hokkaido = above average
Central Hokkaido = uber


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ETM said:


> In a word.... Snow.
> In somewhat more detail
> Nagano/Niigata = average to above average
> Northern Honshu = above average
> ...


Damn.

Average Japan pow is great.
Above avg would be what, amazing....

And uber?
Oh my god :facepalm3: dont wanna know.


----------

